# Westfalen's crane



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Good evening all,
Some years ago, I found a Wiking model N° 150 called WESTFALEN FLUGSTATION. A major feature is a great hole right aft, which I assume would have held a (rotating?) crane. 
I have found a picture in "An illustrated history of Seaplanes and Flying-boats" by Maurice Allward; Moorland Publishing 1981 ; page 85.
Unfortunately it is a bow view and, while it gives an idea of the mast behind the funnel, the photo does not cover the stern.
There is the same model for sale on the Internet but, guess what? it has a big hole too!
Does anyone have a picture of the model or of the original?
Regards,
A.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Indeed it was a crane - pictures here 
http://www.wiking-schiffsmodelle.de/Zivile/D/206 Westfalen/206 Westfalen.html

Dennis.


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you very much.
I found a site yesterday which is called "Floating Airport ready for Atlantic Flyers", a newspaper article which has two photos of the crane in question and very impressive it is too. It's a wonder the Atlantic swell did not roll the thing out of the ship.
I was just taking the proportions off the photocopies my wife made when you pictures came in. They will provide the height above the deck.
And so to work.
Funny place, this S.N., whatever I don't know is known to someone else !
Regards,
Gerard


----------

